# right hand drive



## vincents (Apr 6, 2010)

I am an Australian who is living and working in North America. I am interested in exporting an RV back to Australia. I am wanting to know if anybody knows of a manufacturer that would specialy make me an RV with right hand drive. I do not intend on driving the RV in North America at all.


----------



## Triple E (Apr 6, 2010)

Re: right hand drive

If you have the money they will do it.


----------



## big bilko (Apr 7, 2010)

RE: right hand drive

I went through the same thing a couple of years ago. It is not the conversion that is the problem it is getting it registered when it arrives in Australia.There are width limits and some r.v s cannot be registered here.It is simpler and cheaper to use the Australian company that does the importing and inspections on arrival. They can advise you which models can be imported and do the conversions. Electrical items T.V micro wave fridge.c.d vcr.all need to be 240volt.Please email me if I can help further.BIG BILKO


----------



## aussie Keith (Apr 29, 2010)

Re: right hand drive

Did the same investigations after touring for a year in a Class A 3 years ago. The end costs and hassle were both astronomical. If you are in NSW there is a company in Toronto (central coast) that imports a lot of 5th wheels and may be able to help if you want to go that far. Good luck


----------



## catman (Jun 15, 2010)

RE: right hand drive

Hi there. There is only one brand that you can take into Australia. That is coachmen Mirada. Coachmen do a new Mirada that is 98 inches wide and right hand drive and 230 volt, but it is made for the importing agent in Australia only. You can import into Australia the 2003 to 2005 Mirada330DS, 340MBS and Rendezvous but they have to have the conversions done and have to have a curbside door fitted. That door can only be fitted in the bedroom where the vanity bench and escape window is. You end up losing some cupboard space.  A friend of mine has done this exersise twice in the last six months. It is certainly worth going through the exersise, as the selling price once compliant is around the Au$200,000 mark  I hope that this helps.  PS I am heading to the States in March 2011 and will be buying a 330 DS or Rendezvous to travel for six months around the country and then shipping it back to New Zealand. The rules and specs for Australia and New Zealand are very similar when it comes to RVs.   Best of luck, but be sure you do your home work first.  I Have already


----------

